# Discounted Disney World Tickets?



## waffles77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi,

One of the perks that Interval advertises is discounted tickets to Disney World.

I was on there site this morning and it looks like they offer Florida resident Discount priced tickets and DVC member priced annual passes. 

The wording is confusing me - is anyone allowed to purchase these tickets or are they actually only meant for Florida residents and DVC members? Otherwise this doesn't seem like a perk as Florida residents and DVC members get those discounts regardless, don't they?

Thanks!


----------



## waffles77 (Apr 11, 2013)

So I looked further into this....

if you purchase the Florida residents tickets from Interval, you have to pick the tickets up at the park and show a valid ID that shows you live in Florida.

So these tickets are just the regular Florida resident discounted tickets that are available from Disney. It's just an odd 'perk' from Interval since its not a perk at all. The same tickets are available right from Disney!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 14, 2013)

Have you found a good source for discounted Disney tickets?
Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 14, 2013)

m61376 said:


> Have you found a good source for discounted Disney tickets?
> Thanks



NO!

This is just Interval International (II exchange system) whose Public Relations people (PR) is doing a SPIN DOCTOR routine on what Walt Disney World is currently offering as "discounts". Nothing new and NOTHING ONLY for II members. If you are NOT a FLORIDA resident with PROOF (and the FL discount restrictions on usage of those passes) or you do NOT OWN a portion of the DISNEY VACATION CLUB, there are NO DISCOUNTS off the price lists for Disney tickets ... other than very minor chump change discounts from wholesalers (Costco might be one).

I have some DVC points and get an AP that way (as other TUGGERs also do).


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 14, 2013)

Probably the most reputable discounter is Undercover Tourist.  The savings are fairly small (perhaps 5%), but they are better than nothing.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 15, 2013)

I am with Michael and agree with undercovertourist.  Sign up for the monthly mousesavers.com email - each month around the fifteenth, you will get an email with a link to undercovertourist (and save an extra few dollars).


----------



## amanda14 (Apr 15, 2013)

AnnaS said:


> I am with Michael and agree with undercovertourist.  Sign up for the monthly mousesavers.com email - each month around the fifteenth, you will get an email with a link to undercovertourist (and save an extra few dollars).



Undercover Tourist is the way to go.


----------



## post-it (Apr 15, 2013)

My DS was just hired at Disneyland so I'm hoping he'll be out discount tickets to Orlando.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 15, 2013)

post-it said:


> My DS was just hired at Disneyland so I'm hoping he'll be out discount tickets to Orlando.



Nice!!!!

My daughter is working in WDW now - she is in the College Program.  We had just bought her (and for us also) the AP so no savings for us or need to worry about any discounts this year.


----------

